

5 disadvantages of Linux - erlik
http://windows2linux.tech-no-media.com/2009/06/5-disadvantages-of-linux.html

======
alnayyir
Eh, all fairly expected situations concerning the non-standard and non-profit
nature of it.

The lack of commercial software could be resolved with homogenization but OSS
developers are too busy bickering over Drepper, RMS, and Zed.

Those fools aren't merely highlighting a problem, they _are_ the problem and
more attention needs to be paid to the matter of pragmatism. The mainstream
parts of the Linux desktop need to be homogenized before this particular
problem will be resolved.

Schism is not choice. Schism is the destruction of a good choice for the sake
of producing multiple poor options.

Schism is the definition of the Linux software environment.

